# Playing with the sun...



## Flaschenjager (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi everyone -
 I was playing around yesterday, looking for a fast easy way to take quick, good looking shots. This is so simple 'that even a cave man can do it.' [] This is what I came up with: 
 1.) It was so warm out... Find a window with the sun behind it and when it is high in the sky, not on the horizon. 
 2.) Take a large sheet of white paper (I used 8x14) and tape it (lightly) to the bottom part of the window (that opens). 
 3.) Open the window. This will lift the paper, covering a portion of the opening. Some of the paper will rest on the sill where the bottle will sit. 
 4.) Shoot away.

 This will give you the effects of a light box or at least close to it. 

 Note: Without this backdrop the camera will focus on the background and the subject (bottle in this case) will be very blurry and out of focus. I also added some brightness, contrast and of course cropped it. I used a tripod, as well. This method will vary, but play w/ it and have fun.

 Pictured is reddish turn mold squat and a teal (hock) sample wine from Germany.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 28, 2007)

Great photo - really shows off the colors well!  I'll have to try your technique out someday when I am off work.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 28, 2007)

great idea, great picture! the reddish one looks a little pinkish and the teal one looks a little saphirey.... but still a great job! by the way nice bottles!


----------



## #1twin (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip man. I've been having problems with that and I will have to try it out.  Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## Tony14 (Mar 2, 2007)

Look pretty good to me. Good job!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like to just throw 'em out on the dirt and click away. Mixed media, pickles and daffodils. Oops, now I see that one is covering another. Oh well, you'll get the gist of it.


----------

